

Instafall – Location based multi column viewer for Instagram - maxrosenbaum
http://instafall.com

======
maxrosenbaum
I have been using Instafall quite a while and it was continuously being
improved. For the time being besides a viewer like TweetDeck i.e adding users
or tags as columns, it also supports nearby posts and locations as columns.

Instafall also has a Twitter account[1] and as far as I can see they listen to
their users.

[1]: [https://twitter.com/instafallapp](https://twitter.com/instafallapp)

